# الأله الدوارة (الروتر)Rotor Turbine HP



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

اخواني المهتمين بألة الحفر السريع في هذا الموضوع سنتكلم عن الروتر بشكل خاص .

الجزء الرئيسي للقبضة السريعة .

ويتكون من :

1- المحامل الكروية Ball Bearing .

2- عمود الدوران Metal Chuck .

3- الزعنفة Impeller .

4- الحلقات المطاطية O Ring.

5- النوابض الورقية الحلقية Springs .

1- المحامل :يتكون الروتر عادتأ من محملين كرويين امامي وخلفي .

ولهذه المحامل اشكال مختلفة منها Flanged , Grooved , Smooth 

تستخدم هذه الأشكال حسب التصميم الداخلي لحجرة الروتر (مكان تثبيت الروتر) .

وهناك اسمان يطلقان على انواعهما لكل شكل هما Angular , Redail .

يتألف المحمل من سبعة كرات للأهمية . وتحتضنهما قفص يسمى Gage .

ونوعية المحمل تعتمد على نوع مادة القفص ونوعه .

سأواصل لاحقأ لوجود خلل في رفع الصور لكي يسهل فهم الموضوع .

تحياتي .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## eng_3YASH (21 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*تكملة*

2- عمود الدوران Main Spindle .

المحور الذي يحمل الزعنفة والمحامل الكروية (امامي وخلفي ) وأيضأ الماسك للسنبلة اداة القطع

ويتكون من ثلأثة انواع لمسك السنبلة .

1-تقليدي تثبت السنبلة بواسطة الة دفع .
2-بواسطة الة خاصة عن طريق لولب .
3- الضغط بواسطة الأبهام على السدادة وهي الشائعة تسمى Push Bottom او Ultra Push.

3- الزعنفة : لها اشكال واحجام حسب تصميم غرفة الروتر او حجم الرأس . وتكون اعدادها زوجية

الريّش 6,8,10,12. وتصنع من معدن الألمنيوم وغالبأ ما تطلى بألوان زاهية لمعرفة الأضرار .

يتم تثبيتها جيدأ في محور الدوران لسرعتها العالية .

4-الحلقات المطاطية O Ring : واجبها تثبيت المحمل وامتصاص الطاقة والصدمات والأهتزاز الأفقية والعمودية.

5- النوابض الورقية : تكون على شكل شريحة توضع امام المحامل لأمتصاص الأهتزازات العمودية.


وهناك نوعان من الروترات مفتوحة ومغلقة والثاني اسهل في التركيب .


استقبل كافة اسئلتكم لأجل المزيد من التوضيح لأن الكلام عن الروترات بشكل مفصل احتاج الى عدة

مجلدات .

ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير .



البغدادي:55:


----------



## كاظم الياسري (22 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المسلم84 (24 مارس 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير.......


----------



## سونار (28 مارس 2008)

thank you are the best


----------



## kamal007 (21 أبريل 2008)

merci............................


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (23 أبريل 2008)

الشكر الجزيل و الفضل الكبير على المجهود 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس اجهزة طبية (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فداء (6 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## blackhorse (4 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم كل الخير


----------



## bmer.hamdan (3 أبريل 2012)

ياريت يا مهندس لو توضح بالصور بيكون احسن
وجزاك الله خيرundefined​


----------



## dimond ston (10 أكتوبر 2012)

عمي البغدادي اشلونك عاشت ايدك على هذا الموضوع اخوك مهندس اياد
من الموصل


----------



## dimond ston (10 أكتوبر 2012)

والله اريد ايضاحات اكثر اذا ممكن وعن كل شي يخص تصليح اجهزة الاسنان .الله يبارك فيك .تحياتي


----------



## عمر عووضة (15 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## dimond ston (14 يوليو 2013)

عاشت ايدك


----------

